# rfa 64 s [audiophile series]any good?



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

i m looking at getting some rockford audiophile rfa 64 mids for my doors. any one ever listen to these? how are they on sound quality? not much on the net about the rf audiophile mids.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

it says audiophile right in the model


----------



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

so have you listened to them ?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, no. not that series. the old Punch series sounded really nice though.


----------



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

pleasing warmth is right up my alley. will 50 watts per side be about right?
i have several 50 watt amps. ppi powerclass/aura mr/ and sony es/ i ll have to try them all to find best sound i m thinking the ppi will sound best.


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

should be fine. I ran the same speakers with the RF 400x4 from the same erra. I think it was about 50x4.


----------



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks highspeed
how do you remember the sound? vocals? midbass? etc did they go very deep? did they have a little punch to them?


----------



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

what are some other mids that they compair or contrast to?


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

I remember them because they were very good. I didn't need them to go low in my car but I do remember them playing low in other installations. They could handle mild abuse but were meant for moderate power handling, not meant for high power, high output, or dedicated midbass duties. I set my HPF at 60 but could have set it at 40. Great driver for a two way playing 60-4k. 

I wouldn't consider buying a set unless you could get a screaming good deal... modern drivers have a lot to offer. I would say they are comparable to speakers retailing for $150-$250 now (just the 6" drivers sold in pairs, no tweeters or crossovers)


----------



## tyreeed (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks this tells me alot. i m guessing less than 100.00 for a new never used set would be a good deal.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Yes, that would be a good deal. I used the Punch 6.5's then upgraded to the Audiophiles and I was happy to do it. Great speaker. Really smooth sound but yes they aren't made to be abused or have huge power put to them. I had mine on two channels of a DSM 4080 and in a nicely-deadned door they sounded great. They went low but not loud and had a little punch to them. Nicely detailed sound. I sold them (dumb) and bought another pair later on, which unfortunately have sun-faded cones but I know they will sound fine.


----------



## gtodaddy73 (Jun 5, 2013)

Used those in my 91 Mustang LX when I competed in the old IASCA 0-50 watt class, actually used the Audiophile 10 subs too was a great line to use in the low watt classes. 

God I miss going to the Spring Break Nationals.....hard to drive there from Alaska


----------

